

Arch Linux now supported on Opennebula - telmich
https://twitter.com/ungleich/status/578524294755549184

======
jfontan
The link to the AUR package [https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/one-
context/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/one-context/)

